# My Automotive shots...



## STIC (Dec 7, 2012)

...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the "cartoon" disclosure in the title  very nice photo, despite the hyper-whites of the polished pieces.


----------



## STIC (Dec 7, 2012)

...


----------

